# Disque dur LACIE



## CaroDailly (25 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin de votre aide.
J'ai acheté il y a quelques temps un Disque dur externe LACIE et j'aimerai modifier son formatage sans effacer tout ce qu'il y a dessus. Est-ce possible?
En le formatant à son achat, j'ai mis 500 Go sur le "share" et 1,5T pour mes sauvegardes! N'ayant plus assez de places pour partager mes dossiers avec mon pc du boulot, j'aimerai passer à 1T de chaque côté.

Merci de votre aide....


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2013)

CaroDailly a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai besoin de votre aide.
> J'ai acheté il y a quelques temps un Disque dur externe LACIE et j'aimerai modifier son formatage sans effacer tout ce qu'il y a dessus. Est-ce possible?



Non ! Tu peux peut-être* modifier la répartition des partitions sans l'effacer, mais pas en modifier le formatage.



CaroDailly a dit:


> En le formatant à son achat, j'ai mis 500 Go sur le "share" et 1,5T pour mes sauvegardes! N'ayant plus assez de places pour partager mes dossiers avec mon pc du boulot, j'aimerai passer à 1T de chaque côté.
> 
> Merci de votre aide....



Revends ton disque de 2 To après en avoir acheté deux de 1 To, ou supprime carrément la partie "sauvegarde" de ton disque, parce qu'entre nous, partager un disque de sauvegarde avec un PC, les chances pour que ta sauvegarde soit vérolée lorsque tu en auras besoin sont assez élevées.

Un disque de sauvegarde, on ne le partitionne pas, et on ne fait rien d'autre que la sauvegarde avec, sinon, ça ne sert pas à grand-chose, c'est une des notions les plus élémentaires en informatique.

(*) "peut-être", car ça dépend du niveau de fragmentation atteint par la partition "à diminuer", pour que ça marche, il faut impérativement que l'espace en fin de partition soit intégralement libre, donc, si le fractionnement du volume a fait qu'il y a là, ne serait-ce qu'un seul fichier ou morceau de fichier, c'est mort.


----------



## CaroDailly (25 Juillet 2013)

Un tout grand merci pour ta réponse! Mais pourquoi y'a t'il 2 parties si ce n'est pas pour en profiter? J'utilise en réalité la partie "Share" pour mes films et séries et l'autre pour la sauvegarde de mon mac! La partie sauvegarde n'est pas compatible avec mon pc donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi ca causerait un problème!
Tu sais ou je peux modifier le fractionnement du volume???


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2013)

CaroDailly a dit:


> Un tout grand merci pour ta réponse! Mais pourquoi y'a t'il 2 parties si ce n'est pas pour en profiter? J'utilise en réalité la partie "Share" pour mes films et séries et l'autre pour la sauvegarde de mon mac! La partie sauvegarde n'est pas compatible avec mon pc donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi ca causerait un problème!



Ce qui causerait le problème, car sans même parler des saloperies qui trainent sous Windows, pour pau que tu ne sois pas sous Seven ou plus récent, c'est Windows lui même qui risque bien de flinguer ton disque, parce que jusqu'à Vista, Windows ne supportait pas les tables de partition GUID, et les détruisait à petits feus en tentant de les transformer en tables de partitions MBR.

Après, certaines saloperies sous Windows sont aussi susceptibles de détruire la table de partition d'un disque, rendant inaccessibles tous les volumes qu'il contient (quel que soit le nombre de volumes qu'il contient, un disque n'a qu'une seule table de partitions, si elle est détruite, alors plus aucun des volumes du disque n'est accessible. C'est pour ça (enfin, une des raisons) qu'un disque de sauvegarde ne doit pas servir à autre chose : si tu fais des sauvegardes, c'est parce que même l'utilisation normale d'un disque est susceptible de l'endommager (logiquement, s'entend, pas physiquement), donc, si à côté de tes sauvegardes tu te sers du même disque pour autre chose, tu fais courir à ta sauvegarde exactement le même risque qu'à tes données originales.



CaroDailly a dit:


> Tu sais ou je peux modifier le fractionnement du volume???



Utilitaire de disque, onglet "Partitionner", mais comme je te le disais plus haut, ça n'est pas toujours possible (plus le disque a servi, plus faibles sont tes chances).


----------



## CaroDailly (25 Juillet 2013)

Bon je résume...Donc tu me conseillerais d'avoir un disque dur formaté en "MAC OS étendu" juste pour mes sauvegardes et un autre, je suppose en FAT32 juste pour mes films!
C'est clair que ça serait plus facile, je vais y penser mais en attendant, pas les moyens d'en acheter un autre en ce moment malheureusement!
Si je supprime la partie LACIE "sauvegarde" en mas os étendu, ca ne supprimera pas celle SHARE en FAT32 avec tout mes films? Y'a t'il un moyen de transformer tout mon disque dur en FAT32 sans devoir le formater?

Autre petite question,ni mon home cinéma, ni ma tv ne lise mon disque dur! Est ce parce qu'il ne reconnaissent pas le "mac os"? Même si il y a une partie FAT32? 
Je précise que j'ai déjà connecté mon home cinéma avec un autre disque dur et avec des clés USB et ca marche très bien!

Merci de ton aide en tout cas, je suis un peu perdue!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2013)

Ton problème de lecture n'est pas lié au format de ta partition FAT, je pense mais à la nature de la table de partition du disque, qui toit être un Tableau de partition GUID, or, la plupart des équipements de salon ne savent lire un medium que s'il est formaté en FAT32 sur un schéma de table de partition de type Master Boot Record (traduit en français par "Enregistrement de démarrage principal" par Apple) ou MBR.

Le problème de partition, je ne sais pas, s'il est possible en supprimant la partition Mac OS de tout réaffecter à la partition FAT32, je pense que oui, mais n'en suis pas certain, mais même si c'est le cas, ça ne réglera pas le problème : tu ne peux pas changer de schéma de table de partition sans effacer le contenu de ton disque, et ce, que ce soit sur Mac ou sur PC.


----------

